# Forum locks up



## Els (May 26, 2011)

Every so often I click on a link and the forum quite simply stops responding. It happens at work and at home so it can't be my PC. The only way to fix it seems to be to close the tab and re-open. I'm on IE 8. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

No but I do have an issue with the 'Thanks' button, its brings up a load of code under the post.

This is my issue:

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 55

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 107

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 111

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 119

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 130

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 134

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 142

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 211

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/init.php on line 389

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/www/users/spods/dpbeta/main/includes/class_core.php on line 2552


----------



## krela (May 26, 2011)

Yeah the server was upgraded yesterday and I need to sort a few things out on the forum. I'll get round to it at some point.


----------



## RichardH (May 26, 2011)

Oh good. At least it's not just me.

Technology... I've never approved of it.


----------



## klempner69 (May 26, 2011)

Yes mine has played up too but assumed it was my connection!


----------



## st33ly (May 26, 2011)

anpanman said:


> No but I do have an issue with the 'Thanks' button, its brings up a load of code under the post.
> 
> This is my issue:
> 
> ...



Yea, i get this too


----------



## krela (May 26, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Yea, i get this too



Not anymore you don't cos I disabled the thanks button for a bit.


----------



## RichardH (May 26, 2011)

krela said:


> Not anymore you don't cos I disabled the thanks button for a bit.



Thanks!


----------



## krela (May 26, 2011)

I have no idea what is causing the lock up problem.

If you could try and notice what you're doing on the site when it happens and PM it to me that would be useful.


----------



## night crawler (May 26, 2011)

Seems ok on my Laptop though I did have the problem at work but I'll check that tomorrow.


----------



## RichardH (May 26, 2011)

I haven't had the problem with locking up, but the "Thanks" button appears to have gotten better.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 26, 2011)

RichardH said:


> I haven't had the problem with locking up, but the "Thanks" button appears to have gotten better.



OH YEAH !!!


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2011)

All the reports and pics are going up that’s the main thing, all the other issues are just an irritation that Krela has said he will fix when he gets the time and as its him that pays the bills that fine by me. (Now there’s an example of positive crawling if ever I’ve seen one) where’s me sick bag.


----------



## krela (May 26, 2011)

smiler said:


> All the reports and pics are going up that’s the main thing, all the other issues are just an irritation that Krela has said he will fix when he gets the time and as its him that pays the bills that fine by me. (Now there’s an example of positive crawling if ever I’ve seen one) where’s me sick bag.



Haha,

The summer donations drive covers the bills and then some, the surplus gets donated to charity (help the heroes usually). It's more a case of it doesn't happen to me and if I can't see what the problem is then I can't fix it, so I need more information from the people who it does happen to to be able to resolve it.

And yes I have fixed the thanks button.


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2011)

Well mines working fine, the Thanks link was a bit wonky but as you said is ok now, when you are taking donations again you can count on one from me.


----------



## tommo (May 26, 2011)

i had a problem with the " search " button............. i tried searching for last nights lotto numbers but they didnt come up, not impressed i am a £1 down now!!  lol


----------



## krela (May 26, 2011)

tommo said:


> i had a problem with the " search " button............. i tried searching for last nights lotto numbers but they didnt come up, not impressed i am a £1 down now!!  lol



Fixed... but it still wont tell you your lotto results.


----------



## tommo (May 26, 2011)

krela said:


> Fixed... but it still wont tell you your lotto results.



ha ha mystic meg it is then


----------



## Els (May 27, 2011)

sEEMS TO HAVE BEEN ok SO FAR TODAY.


----------



## Els (May 27, 2011)

sorry caps lock on the joys of touch typing


----------

